# Motor City



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

What is that area like for living and things to do/see/nightlife


----------



## stuartjohn (May 2, 2008)

EAP said:


> What is that area like for living and things to do/see/nightlife


It is outside the high density area so not a lot of nightlife, however it depends on what lifestyle you are looking for. Villas are big and spacious with nice surrounding grounds. close to american school and all the shops you will need for day to day stuff. quite a few restaurants. quiet life style. things to be aware of is that on race days the track can be noisy. once a year there is a 24 hour race but for the most part it is quiet. victory heights in sports city next door offers similar lifestyle but villas built around a golf course so more spacious.
downside is the main highway offramp is still under construction and is set to be opened later this year but you need to live with that for now. i live in VH and for my family it is the best place we have lived in in all the years we have been here


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry for the thread hijack but we viewed a place in Victory Heights and didn't see any community pools. Are there any in the development?

Also a lot of dust land on the outer edge and many of the cars were much more dusty than at any of the other places we've seen. Is it a "known" issue?

Hijack over!


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

I live in VH too. There are no community pools yet but two are under development. The main one near the entry from Motor City is meant to be ready May/June but I can't see this happening. The small pool near Emirates Road looks ready but I'm not sure why it hasn't opened. So it looks like there will be no pools open this summer.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

No nightlife in motor city as far as I'm aware. You'd need to head over to Arabian ranches to the club there for the nearest. 

Things to do/see in motor city are as predictable as you'd guess from the name. Watching motor racing from time to time at Dubai autodrome or indoor/outdoor karting anytime.


----------

